# Walnut Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a walnut bowl I finished turning. It is 8 3/4" across and 2 1/4" deep. Finished with Antique Oil. Trying to get setup for production bowl turning. Hopefully will be ready by December.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

That looks so nice, Bernie, I'd use it for cashews instead of just walnuts.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I really like walnut! I need to start looking for a close-by source of green wood.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Rob, just drive south on 59 highway. Plenty of trees getting knocked down for the new road.

Bernie,

Another beautiful bowl.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

rwyoung said:


> I really like walnut! I need to start looking for a close-by source of green wood.


They have trees in Kansas? I thought it was flat. 

Actually, I've been to Lawrence, and enjoyed the town. Stayed at the old hotel downtown.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful job (as usual) Bernie. The figure looks great.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stop tantalising me Bernie, let's have a photo shoot including the tools you use.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Ok Harry I am getting ready to get the other bowls ready for the salad bowl set. I will do one of roughing out the bowl and then do one when I put the bowl back on the lathe after drying.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

This one is not big enough for popcorn either Bernie, but it a beautiful bowl.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Ralph Barker said:


> They have trees in Kansas? I thought it was flat.
> 
> Actually, I've been to Lawrence, and enjoyed the town. Stayed at the old hotel downtown.


https://lidarbb.cr.usgs.gov/index.php?showtopic=580

The Eldridge is a neat old hotel. In its third incarnation, first two burned, one time courtesy of Quantrill's Raiders.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

rwyoung said:


> https://lidarbb.cr.usgs.gov/index.php?showtopic=580
> 
> The Eldridge is a neat old hotel. In its third incarnation, first two burned, one time courtesy of Quantrill's Raiders.


Know what you mean Rob. I think those same guys were in the room next to me last time I stayed in a motel.


----------

